# Farecla G3 Super Gloss Paste wax Review



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

*Farecla Super Gloss G3 Paste wax Review.
*

Picture one shows the content used on the cars paint which is Farcela's first UK production G3 Formula Supergloss paste wax.

First hand, the Farecla Supergloss Paste wax is 200 grams of content of highly refined wax which is new on the current market.

At first glance the packaging shows the state of art design, by having clear labelling and a strong attractive refined transparent box, it really does look luxurious and elegant to the eye.

The Super gloss wax comes supplied with a Dark Grey G3 Waffle pad, and this applicator is totally different, by it's unique design, and construction.

The applicator from Farecla is a totally different from the rest on the market, its a proper waxing pad that is soft and dense enough in construction and feel; which is a good accent in my testing, as it made my first experience with the Super gloss paste wax a really pleasant experience, to wax very easily; In matter of fact it's a well quality made product that makes waxing not a chore any more, but a very pleasant waxing experience with it's unique hand control, gripping system the pads have, your guaranteed to place the right amount of pressure and even coverage of wax to the cars paintwork, and a little amount of wax on the G3 applicator goes a long way.

In matter of act I was very surprised, as my Volkswagen bonnet only needed two small light pressure twists from the Paste wax Jar to do my bonnet twice, and the paste wax still looks untouched in the container, I can see this wax lasting a very long time, to the regular user, Once you try this wax, it is the most easiest and most enjoyable wax to date, gives a very slick surface behind, and even over applying the wax on the surface is not a problem for this Paste wax, as it spreads very easily and feels very slick to the touch, in matter of fact it's user error proof, which means even if you do over apply, removing is not a issue, I was very surprised about my findings on this paste wax.

On the second test, I left the wax to haze over the bonnet, for 15 minutes, temperature outside was 19 degrees, and one swipe, the wax was off, I was shocked that the removal is very easy, which left a very slick finish behind; certainly added definition and clarity to my paint, the pictures show the reflections of the clouds above from my bonnet picture.

In matter of fact, you can wax a average size car in 20 minutes with this wax, it's not a problem for this wax, it makes waxing easier and fun.

The more times you wax your car, the more protection you are layering to your paint surface, which means the paint is protected from the harsh environmental contaminates and fallout which can in time will neglect and take it's toll on your paint finish if the paints not protected, by using Super gloss Pastewax on a regular basis you will preserve the colour and clarity to your paint, and make future cleaning more easier as this paste wax has very rapid sheeting behaviour, which is a major plus point so debris and dirt plus fallout will not stick to your paint; so your paint is gleaming and protected from the harsh environmental contaminates, this is the number one principle of paint protecting; this is why a car wax is for protecting the vehicles paintwork, known as in the LSP in the trade, which is known as the last stage product you use on the cars paintwork.

The texture of the Farecla Supergloss paste wax, is oily in nature, which is a great valid point for a wax, as it spreads like butter on the paint, and leaves a gloss enhancing finish behind which alot of people like and aim for on their paint; this wax has no flaws in my eyes and while testing this, just ticks all the right boxes for me, I Simply can't ask for any more for a wax to delievery, so simple to use.

The Farecla range comes in 6 steps, the detox shampoo, which is a concentrated shampoo, that deep cleans the paints surface and revels the natural appearance of your cars paint, the next step is the G3 clay-bar treatment that deep cleans embedded surface contaminates which washing alone will not remove; instantly you will notice the paint surface is smooth as glass and slick to the touch.

I say clay barring the surface not only deep cleans the paintwork, but extends the life of the wax as well; i would recommend using the G3 Turbo detailer for clay lube, as it's lubricated enough and will not mar or scratch the finish to the paint; plus can be used as a weekly or monthly gloss enhancer after a first stage wash, if you are in a hurry etc... but really the paste wax is so easy to use, you might as well use the wax, then you could use the Turbo detailer on the next wash, to preserve the finish.

The next step from the Farecla range is the Scratch remover paste or the liquid form, which should be used with the Farecla G3 white compounding pad.

The applicator from Farecla is a proper compounding pad that is hard in construction and feel, a well quality made product and cuts the abrasives down very nicely with ease.

You can place more contact pressure with this applicator, by its very easy to use by the hand control motions, from left to right whilst breaking the abrasives down with extra ease.

This product does what it says, it has impressed myself to a massive degree, and this test was all done by hand.

What's more impressive is I have tested this product on German paint, which is very hard to get rid of scratches/ blemishes / cob web effect by hand application, the only way to do this is by machine, its the fair easiest option, but this product delivered, and I am very surprised by the results by pure hand and elbow power, plus finishes down well for a compound.

If you want to renovate the paint, Farecla have the paint renovator in there collection which is milder than the G3 scratch remover paste or liquid form version, which restores oxidised paint, dead paint, or colour that is lacking in definition and shine, this will certainly bring the best results towards your paint, in a quick efficient time scales; this is also a very easy to use product as well.

Afterwards, all is needed is the Farecla Supergloss paste wax, to protect the car's paintwork; I estimate on my calculations, this paste wax will average around 60 to 70 cars or even more, from a single pot of 200 grams wax, really a little goes a long way, this 200 grams container will last years to the normal house hold; there's more than enough wax for the daily detailer, that like's to wax on a more regularly basis, to boost extra protection and to boost more clarity to the paint.

My conclusions are: I have tried many waxes on the market, some well above the price range of the Farecla G3 Super Gloss paste wax, and I can report in true honesty that this product delivers great results in fast times, very easy to apply and remove and beads and sheets water very fast off the panels; above all it really does tick all the right boxes; this is one wax I would like to continue using through out the year and I am confident that Farecla's wax will last through winter season with ease; and above all I am very happy with the results achieved, this is one serious performance product on the market that will make your paint shine with gloss and protect your investment.

Try it, Halfords have the 3 for 2 Deal going on, and I promise the readers, you will not be disappointed from the whole range, especially the Farecla G3 super gloss paste wax; waxing does not come easier than this; many thanks to Farecla, and please keep this product in your collection, It's certainly the ultimate champion of car waxes on the market, and the results prove it from the photos above from myself.

Kind Regards

Triptdi


----------



## alfatronics (Mar 6, 2012)

What's it like after a weeks of bad weather And washing?...


----------



## KneeDragr (Dec 5, 2011)

That's gotta be the most glowing review of any wax I've ever read.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Hes a passionate guy :thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Good review mate! You've definitely left no stone un-turned in explaining the process etc and the results look stunning! I may have to buy this and give it a go. Does it say whether it is a pure 'natural' wax or more of a wax/synthetic polymer type affair?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

KneeDragr said:


> That's gotta be the most glowing review of any wax I've ever read.


Thank-you for taking the time to read my Review, that's a very nice compliment from yourself, certainly has made my day feel special, thanks once again


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

AaronGTi said:


> Hes a passionate guy :thumb:


Thanks Aaron for your sincere kind words, I really appreciate the comment, gives me more drive to detail to a new level now :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

JakeWhite said:


> Good review mate! You've definitely left no stone un-turned in explaining the process etc and the results look stunning! I may have to buy this and give it a go. Does it say whether it is a pure 'natural' wax or more of a wax/synthetic polymer type affair?


Hi Jake, To be honest with yourself, I have not 100% pin pointed what's in the wax, i'm sure it's a complex blend of wax, as it's yellow in colour, got a pleasant neutral smell, but the positives are it spreads like butter, unlike any other wax I have tried, and the removal rate of the wax is a breeze even in direct sunlight; what ever magic ingredients they have in this wax, it's certainly does the job very well; and above all with super ease and no fuss :thumb:

I;m keep everyone updated on the durability of this wax, in the coming months :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> Hi Jake, To be honest with yourself, I have not 100% pin pointed what's in the wax, i'm sure it's a complex blend of wax, as it's yellow in colour, got neutral smell, but the positives are it spreads like butter like any other wax I have tried, and the removal rate of the wax is a breeze even in direct sunlight; what ever magic ingredients they have in this wax, it's certainly does the job very well; and above all with super ease and no fuss :thumb:
> 
> I;m keep everyone updated on the durability of this wax, in the coming months :thumb:


Did you manage to get any beading pics? :thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

and you can tell when over applied as it stays yellow.And the beads are fast little things


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Avanti said:


> Did you manage to get any beading pics? :thumb:


Hi Avanti, nice hearing from you :thumb:

Apologises Avanti from myself, I will upload some pictures for you very soon, on the beading of this wax on my car very soon :thumb:

There's antoher thread here, from another user, who has taken some pictures of this wax, with beading shots, let me track the link for you in the time being


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

chrisc said:


> and you can tell when over applied as it stays yellow.And the beads are fast little things


That's one thing I have noticed in the testing, but did not take any beading shots, that the sheeting behaviour is very fast for a wax.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Avanti, I've got a link from another member, but I will post my own beading shots and findings on here for you, as promised from myself earlier in the post 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=258348&page=3


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

JakeWhite said:


> Good review mate! You've definitely left no stone un-turned in explaining the process etc and the results look stunning! I may have to buy this and give it a go. Does it say whether it is a pure 'natural' wax or more of a wax/synthetic polymer type affair?


Hi Jake, just found the information for you, the maximum I could : -

''The product contains selected hydrocarbons, microwaxes and carnauba wax''.

Hope this helps :thumb:


----------



## Mattyhall22 (Apr 10, 2012)

I brought some G3 yesterday and after claying my car I applied a couple of layers of this. 

It goes on brilliantly, its nice and thick in the pot and the waffle applicator pad only takes a tiny amount and is really easy to work with. 

It doesn't leave a powdery residue and buffs off really nicely, the paint looks awesome now and has given my 11 year old paint a real lift.

I am very impressed with it, I'll try and get some pics later.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

This test review I done on here, was honest all the way through; that's what I found as well, very easy to use, and a little goes a long way, it's simply a wax that has no issues of removal even when baked in the sun direct, and the tub will easily serve 60 to 70 rounds on a car or even more, a little goes a long way; just super easy to use.


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

great review thanks for taking the time to write it!!


----------



## sstevexs (Mar 11, 2012)

interesting this, Halfords have it on 2 for 3 at the moment so im quite interested, How would you say this compares to Colly 476s as that was my other choice?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

As I can see my review on here, is active, I thought I would position this one as well, it's the same, with different comments, hope this helps people on DW


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

:thumb: Very good review mate.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Damien said:


> :thumb: Very good review mate.





sstevexs said:


> interesting this, Halfords have it on 2 for 3 at the moment so im quite interested, How would you say this compares to Colly 476s as that was my other choice?


Hi folks, sorry I did not update this thread, just was browsing though the site and say a question that needs to be answered on here 

476 Is a very highly durable wax that been on the market for years on end, really highly rated on DW and around the world for the best possible protection from a car paste wax, I would place collinite 476 is the rank scale of a Hybrid wax; due to what it offers strongly, that's superior durability.

On thing I have noticed while using 476, is on Mettailc paint, it tends to mute the Flakes from the car paintwork, not a problem for the winter months as you need the best possible protection on your car and investment, but in summer I find it does mute the colour on Metallics and Pearlescent paints whilst in my tests in the past, as the natural sunlight shows the true image and clarity of your paint.

As of the G3 Wax, it's super easy to use, plus shines and adds a nice deep gloss reflection onto the paint, without muting the paint, it's leaves a ultra sharp finish behind, I have found, hope this helps 

I will keep this post updated on it's durability for you folks on DW :thumb:

In the mean time, just need to find the right weather for my next test and review, that will be the Turbo Detailer, which will come soon on here


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Folks, Happy Jubilee from me :thumb:

I've noticed on DW there is a few wax threads flying about today, so I thought I would add this into the mix for you all, just in-case anyone has not read the review and product testing; may help other members along the way, Hope this helps Folks


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> Hi Folks, Happy Jubilee from me :thumb:
> 
> I've noticed on DW there is a few wax threads flying about today, so I thought I would add this into the mix for you all, just in-case anyone has not read the review and product testing; may help other members along the way, Hope this helps Folks


Get the camera out and take a few pics, they do not have to be up for a photgraphic award, one thing I note with two of the popular choices, is that there is a common need to use a top up spray , which to me (a) suggests it does not keep a grand look for long (b) may not hold the beading /durability effect for long


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Avanti said:


> Get the camera out and take a few pics, they do not have to be up for a photgraphic award, one thing I note with two of the popular choices, is that there is a common need to use a top up spray , which to me (a) suggests it does not keep a grand look for long (b) may not hold the beading /durability effect for long


Hi Avanti hope you are well and having a great Jubilee Day 

Avanti, I'm not understanding what you mean about durability etc... which product are you referring to ?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> Hi Avanti hope you are well and having a great Jubilee Day
> 
> Avanti, I'm not understanding what you mean about durability etc... which product are you referring to ?


Post #2 asked the same question, since March you must have had some rain your way, some LSPs look great when 1st applied (as the farecla certainley does :thumb: but within a short time a few weeks days, the just applied look tailors off quickly (eg 476 not tried FK1000p but have got FK2685) .
What I'm asking is that is the farecla still holding out well? It looks like you have discovered a winning LSP :thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Avanti said:


> Post #2 asked the same question, since March you must have had some rain your way, some LSPs look great when 1st applied (as the farecla certainley does :thumb: but within a short time a few weeks days, the just applied look tailors off quickly (eg 476 not tried FK1000p but have got FK2685) .
> What I'm asking is that is the farecla still holding out well? It looks like you have discovered a winning LSP :thumb:


Mine was applied 3 weeks ago and I've given it some hard driving and some rain etc and it still looks deep and glossy, I'll be giving it a good wash tomorrow and will post some pics of how it's holding up :thumb: the G3 wax is certainly a firm favourite of mine now


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

JakeWhite said:


> Mine was applied 3 weeks ago and I've given it some hard driving and some rain etc and it still looks deep and glossy, I'll be giving it a good wash tomorrow and will post some pics of how it's holding up :thumb: the G3 wax is certainly a firm favourite of mine now





Avanti said:


> Post #2 asked the same question, since March you must have had some rain your way, some LSPs look great when 1st applied (as the farecla certainley does :thumb: but within a short time a few weeks days, the just applied look tailors off quickly (eg 476 not tried FK1000p but have got FK2685) .
> What I'm asking is that is the farecla still holding out well? It looks like you have discovered a winning LSP :thumb:


Hi Avanti, right I follow you now, sorry for the delay, you want pictures of the wax beading plus showing the characteristics of wax, such as surface tension, beading, flow off etc... I can sort this out for you, no problem, mistake I made I had lots of rain in the past few weeks here, I really should of taken some pictures of the wax beading and sheeting, so my mistake, need to update this thread, and I will do this for you.
I can't do it today, as I have a street party function on my road, plus have a hosepipe ban in place, makes it difficult today, but once it rains, I will take some snaps for you 

Avanti, I can Guarantee you all the way, that the wax is protecting the paintwork, plus beading strongly as well, when it rains the water sheets the dust off the paintwork, which in my eyes, behaves like a sealant; this is personally my own eyes have picked up during the weeks, self clean behaviour.

As of FK1000 I can't comment, as I have not tried the FK range, but have tried collinite 476, and it's very durabale, but one thing I have found from 476, is that it mutes the flake from the metaillc paintwork, that's the only flaw I have found, where as the G3 wax sharpens the paint finish with some serious clarity and shine, above all it's very easy to use :thumb:

I need to review the Turbo detailer later on as well, what I will do is place some pics before hand, with the G3 wax beading for you, then a next review on here from myself will follow :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> I can Guarantee you all the way, that the wax is protecting the paintwork, plus beading strongly as well, when it rains the water sheets the dust off the paintwork, which in my eyes, behaves like a sealant; this is personally my own eyes have picked up during the weeks, self clean behaviour.
> 
> As of FK1000 I can't comment, as I have not tried the FK range, but have tried collinite 476, and it's very durabale, but one thing I have found from 476, is that it mutes the flake from the metaillc paintwork, that's the only flaw I have found, where as the G3 wax sharpens the paint finish with some serious clarity and shine, above all it's very easy to use :thumb:


I do beleive you, I have so many products now I am loathed to buy more unless essential, wax/lsp I have plenty of, but would like try some of this farecla, I didn't find 476 to meat the claims I often read about especially when compared to MER Hybrid or 3M show shine


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Avanti said:


> I do beleive you, I have so many products now I am loathed to buy more unless essential, wax/lsp I have plenty of, but would like try some of this farecla, I didn't find 476 to meat the claims I often read about especially when compared to MER Hybrid or 3M show shine


That's true Avanti, in this field of detailing, we can often get carried away on buying, and some products are brought and placed on the back of the shelf for no reason, sometime it's a addiction 

476 is a good wax for durability, but one that really knocks the socks out of 476, is Simoniz original, very hard to work and buff off as you know, but the protection is 120% there, I find this wax more of a tinkered version of 476, three times the strength of 476 

I will place some beading pictures for you Avanti of the G3 wax, sorry for the delay before hand, apologises from myself, really no excuse from myself.

Kind Regards

Trip


----------



## eatcustard (May 4, 2011)

Great review. Farecla is a good product, I bet if Halwits did not sell it it would have more people using it.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Avanti, this is for you, the Beading picture, sorry for the long wait and delay.
The bonnnet has been washed around 4 days ago, this is beading from the Bonnet tooken yesterday, hope this helps :thumb:

*Beading from Farecla Super Gloss Paste Wax :-*


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Another Beading Picture as well, more of a close up, picture is not great due to the camera needs to be set :-


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

This product looks promising on all counts :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Avanti, being Brutally honest with you, the wax is mega easy to use, What I will do for you, as you like Mer Hybrid wax alot, I will strip the whole bonnet protection clean, and place some Mer Hybrid shots of the wax for you as well, on this thread, as a time make up for yourself, :thumb:

I still have to do the testing and review for the Turbo Detailer, Farecla still sent me, so watch this space, again will a honest down to earth review from myself :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

And a another one for you as well, Avanti :thumb:







:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

And once fully dried by myself :-

*This is the Finished Article, Been polished before hand and Waxed :-*


----------

